# Empfehlungen für 40&quot; - 42&quot; Zoll TV ohne Schnick-Schnack



## BeMonn (11. April 2012)

*Empfehlungen für 40" - 42" Zoll TV ohne Schnick-Schnack*

Ich suche einen größeren LCD/LED TV als mein jetzigen, Samsung LE-37M86BD 94 cm.

Dieser ist bei mir seit 2006 im Einsatz und soll jetzt mal erneuert werden. Grobe Kriterien sind >100Hz; Full-HD; bis 900€ (1.000€ im Ausnahmefall) Und eine gute Energieeffizienz. Der alte Samsung von mir zieht gut 200Watt und das geht heut weit aus besser....
Für meine Wohnung wäre es optimal, wenn er ein DVD-T Tuner besitzt. Der Kontrast sollte ordentlich sein, da ich kein verblasstes Bild haben mag.

Hauptsächlich nutze ich ihn zum Zocken, im ungefähren Verhältnis von 80% PC & 20% PS3. Meist am Wochenende und nur Abends wenn die Freundin mal wieder da ist wird Ferngesehen, daher eher unwichtig 

Das ganze W-Lan, Smart-TV Zeugs muss nicht unbedingt drin sein, ebenso wie 3D. Alles kann aber nichts muss.


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2012)

Ich kann Dir da keinen genauen Tipp geben, vor allem wegen Gaming... ich selber hab auch einen Samsung und bin damit zufrieden, wenn ich damit ab und an zocke - aber den gibt es inzwischen auch nicht mehr.

Wie sieht es denn beim Preis aus? Suchst Du das beste bis 900€, oder würdest Du auch einen für 500€, wenn der gut genug ist? Gibt halt nen Haufen LCDs... und oft ist schwer zu sagen, ob das Modell für zb 800e wirklich besser als der für 600€ ist, oder ob die 200€ Unterschied das an Features liegen, die DU gar nicht brauchst.... 

Selbst wenn Du als Stromverbauch maximal 100W ansetzt, hast Du noch mehr als 50 Modelle zu Wahl. DVB-T haben die sowieso alle. 

Guckst Du mal hier: Preisvergleich Du könntest jetzt auch noch nach Kontrastwert filtern usw., aber da muss man aufpassen: rein vom Wert her höherer Kontrast heißt noch lange nicht, dass Du am Ende auch einen GUTEN Kontrast hast, da kann ein Modell mit geringerem Kontrast insgesamt das trotzdem bessere Bild abgeben (im doppelten Sinne  )

Du könntest auch noch zB nach Reaktionszeit filtern, aber wenn man das mal macht: Fernseher/LCD mit Diagonale ab 40"/102cm, Diagonale bis 42"/107cm, Reaktionszeit: bis 2ms, Stromverbrauch: bis 100W, Bildfrequenz: ab 100Hz | Geizhals.at Deutschland quasi NUR Philips, das riecht danach, dass Philips einfach nur anders misst als die anderen Hersteller...


----------

